# Healthcare in Portugal



## JaniceM1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi - this is my first posting! My husband and I are in our 50's, have taken early retirement and live in the Odemira area. We have lived here 6 months and are now thinking of staying. I have arthritis and take medication for this. Up to now I have been bringing my medication with me from the UK. If I stay I understand I will have to give up my entitlement to healthcare in the UK. If that is so, what do I do to get healthcare in Portugal. I have read several articles about this, but find it very confusing. I wondered what might happen, say if in the future, we needed operations (as we all get older!!). I wondered if I looked into private healthcare, this would prove too expensive beacause of the health problems I already have. HELP!!!!


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi there, we are doing exactly what you are doing, going out for 6 mnths in Oct to decide if we want to live there. We are also in our 50's. My research says that I am covered by EHIC for a year or so as this is related to our paid up NI contributions. After that, it seems it has to be private insurance until we are 65. My wife has diabetes so she is not covered either in private care. However, I am trying to get info on us paying voluntary contributions into the social security system so that we do not need private ins. have you heard about that? Perhaps you could try to get some info and let us know please?

Also, I found out today that I cannot use my car in Portugal for more than 183 days, which means I have to return to UK and sell it and then come back if we want to continue living there. 

Peter




JaniceM1 said:


> Hi - this is my first posting! My husband and I are in our 50's, have taken early retirement and live in the Odemira area. We have lived here 6 months and are now thinking of staying. I have arthritis and take medication for this. Up to now I have been bringing my medication with me from the UK. If I stay I understand I will have to give up my entitlement to healthcare in the UK. If that is so, what do I do to get healthcare in Portugal. I have read several articles about this, but find it very confusing. I wondered what might happen, say if in the future, we needed operations (as we all get older!!). I wondered if I looked into private healthcare, this would prove too expensive beacause of the health problems I already have. HELP!!!!


----------

